# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  توضيح من موقع كل الأردن

## ادارة المنتدى

حول تعطل الموقع لمرتين خلال أسبوع واحد، والذي اتضح أنه نتيجة استهداف منظم ومتكرر، شاكرين لكم

أكثر...

----------

